

Suddenly, Facebook Shuts Down Apps Left And Right - trustfundbaby
http://www.businessinsider.com/suddenly-facebook-shuts-down-apps-left-and-right-2011-6

======
rick888
One more reason why you shouldn't base your entire business on Twitter or
Facebook. They have the power to shut you down in a second.

